# Home Need for Companion Pony



## FriendlyGinger (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi All,

I am in need of a home for my beloved pony for the winter to start with but longer if she settles. She is a quiet, gentle little 14.1hh girl who due to injury cannot be ridden. Where she is currently kept will not suit us for the winter and with no alternative locally, I am asking for your help. I have owned her for 10 years and even with a 2nd job, I can unable to afford a retirement livery.

I will assist with costs in some ways and if she is local enough (I am near junction 30/31 of the M25) I will help out too. She needs to have access to a stable as she does love to sleep!

Either reply on here or email [email protected] if you want any further info or have any questions.

Thanks all so much

Jane


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

I hope you have found somewhere for her, it sounds like you love her very much ...... If not have you advertised in the free ads?
This is a free horsey ads site Horseworlds - Horses and Ponies for Sale, Horseboxes & Trailers for Sale - Welcome to Horseworlds


----------

